# 1-AD/4-AD stack one of the best there was??



## biggfly (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone think that this was a great stack when it was in its prime...not the new formulas today, but the old Ergo made products?? Seems when I did it, results were above par, minimal sides or toxicity, and maintainable gains. One of the best there was as far as PH's go?? Just seeing what opinions are in relation to our newer generation of PH's. Lets hear some feedback fellas....


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 28, 2008)

Supposedly the new one will convert to the same end products. You just need to buy about 4 or 5 bottles of each.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 28, 2008)

The new stuff is just underdosed??? Translating to higher dosage during a regular 4(maybe 5) week cycle or translating to a longer cycle all together?? YOu tried the new formulas?? Thanks....


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 29, 2008)

When you factor in the conversion rates the products are under dosed or so I have heard. I was thinking of running it until I heard you need at least 3 bottles of each for a 4 week cycle. Of course you could extend the stack and probably run it for 8 weeks. But even at the prescribed dose it's still too low so you need double or triple the dose. I was thinking of running this stack but it's just too costly.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 29, 2008)

No doubt...thats a shit pot of cash for one cycle!!


----------



## BAARON (Mar 30, 2008)

I personally took the ergopharm 1-AD and the 4-AD a few times. I really liked the stuff and wish I could get it again, they were banned though, and the new stuff isnt even close to the same thing, its a totally different chemical, they cant make anything anymore that was put in the ban. The best thing out for th elast 3 years is superdrol, its all I use now, but it has a lot of sides. They quit making superdrol right after the ban of prohormones, so it didnt get banned itself. Small companies make supedrol clones but there is only 1 I will use and its called M-drol by CEL, it gives you way better gains than you ever got on the 1-AD 4-AD stack, its an actual anabolic androgenic steroid but it isnt banned, look up superdrol, theres a lot of good stuff about it on any of these forums.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 30, 2008)

Ya i actually have a bottle of the original Anabolic Xtreme Superdrol right now in my freezer. I was bummed when the 1-AD/4-AD was banned...it just gave great result and the sides were minimal and nearly non-existent, thats why I considered it soo damn good. It wasn't methylated, which is a biggie for me. Superdrol does have sides, the worst I hate being so rough on my liver with these methyls, even if I do take on cycle supports as well as really sound PCT's. CEL does make trustworthy and quality products, as I have bought 6 bottles of their H-Drol from them for future use. Definitely in the know on all the supps out there today, I just wanted to see what others thought of the good ol' 1-AD/4-AD. SOunds like you are in the same boat as me...you loved it!!! Bummer they always rain on our parade with the bans!!!Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 30, 2008)

*yooo*

Yeah it does suck to not have the good ole' prohormones, they really made good gains and had no side effects whatsoever. Glad we are in the same boat good luck.

BAARON


----------



## sspenc (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry to jump in but I was looking at some 1-ad by custom products lab? Wondering if it is a fake or if it is legit.


----------



## biggfly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jump in whenever you like bud...not sure...but it would be nice!!! Got your PM...replied.


----------



## BAARON (Mar 31, 2008)

I cant even find anything on a company called custom products lab even on google, where do you find that company at?


----------



## biggfly (Mar 31, 2008)

Heck I don't know who they are either...


----------



## sspenc (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually found out that the guy selling this 1-ad bought only the pills after the ban so he had to make his own labels and bottle them. Also what is better 1-ad or superdrol because I found them both for about 125$


----------



## biggfly (Apr 7, 2008)

Well the 1-AD is a pro-hormone since there was very little evidence in studies that showed it was anabolic. The Superdrol is a true steroid, it is methylated and will have steroid type side effects. It is much harsher on your liver for one. Superdrol is a bit more potent, yet also more toxic. But 1-AD will warn for sides similar as well, but in my experience and many others, it is not near what Superdrol brings.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 10, 2008)

How does the new 3-ad compare? I hear it's not a methyl so toxicity is low.


----------



## ironplate (Aug 31, 2008)

I didnt do a log for this as i personally dont have the time.

My product was ergopharm and was actually shipped over to me by a very kind fellow in the US.

I started this cycle about 4 weeks ago and have not quite finished it as of yet. i have a week left before pct.
It was suggested to my that i should take a 2 week break to give my body a rest and then hit it hard again for maximum gains.

I decided to continue the creatine through the cycle as opposed to after as again the idea is that it will help enhance the effects of the 1-ad.

this is how my cycle looks.
i purchased 3 bottles and decided to do a 5 week cycle as i had enough capsules for an extra week of 6 a day.


weeks 1. 300mg split with 3 of my 4 meals a day.
weeks 2. 600mg - 2 caps with each meal
weeks 3. 600mg - 2 caps " "
weeks 4. 600mg - 2 caps " "
weeks 5 300mg - 2 caps

pct

weeks 6. 600mg 6oxo
weeks 7 600mg 6oxo
weeks 8 600mg 6oxo & ic3
weeks 9. 600mg 6oxo & ic3
weeks 10. 600mg 6oxo & ic3

i will also continue to take creatine troughout my pct.i have nolva plus nolvdex and clomid on standby but very unlikely ill need this and dont ntend to use.

i trained hard and eat four meals aday soild meals of protein and carbs.
i also continued with my weight gainer which help me throw in some extra protein and calories. probably eat about 3000-3500 a day.

i weighed 195 after the 2 weeks break and put on 9lbs as of today. Now before the break i was about 198lbs so you could say that i gained over and above 6lbs. I dont feel or look like i have gained any extra bodyfat and i never
concousily cut fat out of my diet.
but then i dont eat alot of fat anyway.

i worked out on 1 day on 1 day off basis as this was my routine i used before.
the funny thing is my strength has not shot through the roof even though the gains
have been noticable.

i trained each bodypart as usuall push and pull days.
chest with triceps back with biceps and legs with shoulders. Did all the compound excercises as well deads squats bench presses. dips
pull ups and all the balanced with isolated excercises for bi's and tri's.


i am very pleased with my weight i have gained thus far a would be happy if i can keep what i have. my goal was to get to 204 and o have achieve that now.

i can tell i have lost bodyfat though i dont have a measure for this. I have felt
a lot more solid in muscle hardness. like i said before muy strength gains have improved but not through the roof.

anyway i know a few are anticipating these logs and i tried very hard to get this shipped over here.

even though i could have bought ams version.

ohh my libido was way down which is the only side effect i have had.acne was not a problem.

oh i also used a teaspoon of sunflower oil with each serving. I also had the tingling sensation from peeing ha. This was only when peeing and subsided immediately.

cheers and i hope this helps


i still interested int the old 1-ad if it's possible to get from controlled labs
cant find links anywhere. 

its still legal here in the UK


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Sep 2, 2008)

sspenc said:


> Actually found out that the guy selling this 1-ad bought only the pills after the ban so he had to make his own labels and bottle them.



lol, I'll wager my first born child (if I ever have one) that you were buying creatine pills.


----------

